# xenon hpx20 replacement bulb



## how2 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi all 

I need to get a Philips hpx20 bulb(2.4v 0.93A) or equivalent. 

I got a flashlight that uses 2x D cell Panasonic 1.2v rechargeable batteries. 
This is my household light.

I live in the UK a replacement 2 pack would cost me £3.99 

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_540005_langId_-1_categoryId_165636

What i would like is a better( brighter) bulb. 
It needs to be cheap.


----------



## fivemega (Oct 25, 2009)

how2 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I need to get a Philips hpx20 bulb(2.4v 0.93A) or equivalent.
> 
> ...



*[size=+1]Reflectalite.[/size]*


----------



## Linger (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry, took some searching (I have it bookmarked at work but it wasn't on my laptop at home...ever try google for bulbs?:shakehead)
*[SIZE=+0]PREMIUM BULBS FOR CYCLE LIGHTS[/SIZE]*


Prices seem better then most re-sellers, i saw their bulbs listed in a cycle shop. I'm dieing to try the 1.9A 2.4V PR base...I have a Cateye on my partner's handlebar with a removable rechargable battery that's 2.4v and looks to be 2 C nicd batteries inside.
http://www.reflectalite.com/halogenpage.html


----------

